# GrandSquab #2 & 3



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Introducing *** Orion & Azore ***
Skye & Magellan's kids at 2 weeks old today (*don't ask me which is which -- yet.) It looks like they're gonna be colored/patterned like Skye just as we *would have hoped* *IF* we had dared to do such a thing ... Do these look like Blue Bar Check to you?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this #2 or #3 and where is the other one? LOL
THAT one is a cutey for sure.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

See? There ya go - - - already asking which one it is...

<Sorry for the delay - I was having a bit of a 'puter problem and was losing everything unless I added only 1 pic at a time>


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hey!!! our grandsquabs have the same birthday!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that makes them cousins ... or something ...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Those are some pretty future flying birds...Looks to me they will have some light colors, what color are the parents?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Not sure what color, but they will be beautiful no matter what!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to the Grandsquabs from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Darling grandkids! 

Please post a pic of the parents...I want to see what YOUR Sky*e* looks like?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Treesa, here's a shot of the 2 parents (Skye & Magellan), then 2 of just Skye with the last being a close-up of her wing feathers. She really is such a pretty bird and ALL muscle!! Magellan must have thought so too 'cuz he claimed her at first sight. It really was pretty funny. She's 8y/o and he's less than (or maybe just) a year old now. He took possession of her but, at the time, had no clue what to do with her (he was ~6mo old). He just knew she was his!! Poor Calypso, who we rescued with Skye, was even younger than Magellan and was just 'odd bird out' for awhile. Magellan spent alot of energy impressing HIS ownership of Skye on Calypso (who couldn't have cared less!). Skye spent quite some time with a look on her face like "KIDS!!! Geeeeesh!!!" (of course, Calypso ended up with 2 women AND the 1st GrandSquab....sometimes, justice is just so cruel... )


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the babies will be the same color as Skye


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

And here they are - all grown up (at 27 days old)...

*Azore*














*Orion* (with Mom)

*The family portrait*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Charis! We are just thrilled that they look like mom. I may end up switching which foot Azore wears her band on tho' (snap bands). As an adult, it's gonna be tough to tell her & her mom apart. Fortunately, Orion's head is darker. Of course, that could all change after their 1st molt ....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty! Grizzles are some of my favorites.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Very, very handsome babies and adults! You've got some beauties there, Wolfwood!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice family portrait. Love that grizzling effect.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess Magellan knew what he was doing when he claimed her!!

btw, these guys were our 1st breeding pair and, in fact, he (Magellan) was the one that started this whole thing....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> I guess Magellan knew what he was doing when he claimed her!!
> 
> btw, these guys were are 1st breeding pair and, in fact, he (Magellan) was the one that started this whole thing....


GOOD for MAGELLAN!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful birds!


----------

